# selfhost.de



## Loomis (24. Juni 2008)

Hi,

hast vielleicht jemand schon mit selfhost zu tun gehabt?
Mich würden vorallem Erfahrungen mit dem Support interessieren.

Das Angebot auf der Seite liest sich ja recht gut, und auf Anfrage* von mir am Samstag kam am Samstag nacht um 1:30 sogar eine Antwort, was ja irgendwie für den Support spricht.
* Ich wollte wissen wieviele CronJobs erlaubt sind, antwort war: kein Limit.

Wenn also jemand etwas weis, bitte mir mitteilen, denn ich bin wirklich auf der Suche nach einem guten Hoster, für meine privaten Sachen.


----------

